# Anyone ID this small black skink?



## Levold (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally found her again, so took some photos. Is she a melanistic form?

- - - Updated - - -

reptiles | Flickr - Photo Sharing! another pic. the ones i upload to this forum are all 'jigsawed' on my pc.


----------



## JrFear (Dec 2, 2012)

look at those grubby finger nails! hahaa


----------



## eipper (Dec 2, 2012)

Melanistic Niveoscincus metallicus


----------



## Levold (Dec 2, 2012)

JrFear said:


> look at those grubby finger nails! hahaa



you should see the rest of my hands. soap can't clean them. lol.


----------

